# Seaview and Flying Sub Upgrade Parts



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Now that I have my production Seaview in hand I've been able to test fit the parts that I've been designing over the last couple of months.

First up is an interior for the Flying Sub, soon to be available from CultTVMan. You can see the paper test fit HERE. I've given Gil at Just an Illusion the go ahead to make the metal test piece and I'll post pictures of it as soon as it arrives.

Next are the Seaview interior decals. Produced for Just an Illusion's lighting kit, these decals will make short work of making an awesome interior. I'm also designing the ceiling and cross-bracing and will have test shots of these available soon. 

Unfortunately we had to trash the interior of our prototype model so I could take measurements, so we've had to wait to get the production kits to finish up some of the work.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Fantastic!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Stupendous !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Impressive!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Inconceivable!!!!!!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

its like Christmas!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

WOWSER! Excellent stuff youve got going on there Steve!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That is schweeeeet!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

wowza


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You can put me down for a set!!!!!:woohoo:


Regards
Beatlepaul


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome! I can finally think about REALLY getting started!! 
Thank you very Much!!:wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding !


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Turgid!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Holy mackerel.Well,it's appropriate since it's a sea vessel.Any idea on the price of that decal sheet.:hat:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

DinoMike said:


> Inconceivable!!!!!!


You keep on using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Any technical info on the lighting?? 
LED's? 
waterproof install? 
Easy battery access?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello All,

Thanks for all the great responses and enthusiasm!

I'm finishing up the almost-final tweaks on the Seaview decals and will have new photos as soon as we have the first cast of the "smoothy" interior (in addition to test shots of the next phase of the cool interior accessories which I won't mention just yet). I expect to have one more set of tweaks after I make that test..

The great thing is that Gil is working up a sweet lighting system for the interior (and the exterior, but that's not in my end of the project). In addition to the overhead lighting, there will be the option for backlighting the control consoles. This is pretty tough as we want to make sure that the lighting looks appropriately real and that only those parts that should light do light.

For Y3A's questions:

*Any technical info on the lighting?? LED's?* Yes, but not for the interior. EL Sheet will be used almost exclusively internally.
*waterproof install?* We are not making any provision for this. You _might_ be able to properly waterproof the EL sheet and LEDs, but my guess is that the high voltages involved with EL will make this very difficult.
*Easy battery access?* Actually, we have a system that's almost ready to show that will obviate the need for internal batteries (unless you insist on using them, but that will be your option!).


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't rush it but...HURRY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Argonaut said:


> Don't rush it but...HURRY!!!:thumbsup:


The possibilities are endless, just think WHAT your seaview will have available soon !


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

watching with interest.....


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Lets see, interior, fins, sail, (red-green-white), nose, left-right search. Am I leaving out anything?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Don't forget the Flying Sub.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Don't forget the Flying Sub.


I'm NOT forgetting the FS, believe me! I expect to have the test etch on Tuesday from Gil and will have photos ASAP.

In the *new* arena, though, I'm pleased to show pictures of the ceiling and girders for the Seaview interior. I'm close to sending Gil test artwork to run off in metal for a real test fit. I expect those pieces by the end of the week.

http://modeling.paragrafix.com/Pages/Seaview/default.asp


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This may be the best outfitted kit in history. Not counting the refit Enterprise. I guess 44 years of waiting was worth it after all.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm looking at mine as a SPFX model. I am already thinking on the raise/lower stuff for the Flying Sub. 

The main headlight will need to be re-done as a narrow beam spotlight.

Big fiber Optics can light the tail lights. I guess they didn't use turn signals?

I have also thought out a mechanical light system for that wall size lightshow of a computer. Might be able to put the dish antenna on the same motor/gearbox so IT can rotate as well.

I played around with some very thin brass sheet to see if I can coble some engine vents... Might be too demanding for most modelers. I also work on Brass Steam locomotive models so I have some brass experience.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Weren't there some lights on the top of the masts on top of the conning tower?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Big fiber Optics can light the tail lights. I guess they didn't use turn signals?


They're from Rhode Island


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Actually, we have a system that's almost ready to show that will obviate the need for internal batteries (unless you insist on using them, but that will be your option!).


 
My curiosity is piqued, Pauli! Personally, I'm hoping for a self-contained lighting system that will not reveal any wiring or really obvious switches, but am willing to wait and see, and keep an open mind about it. :dude:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Seaview - I think you'll like it! A few technical issues to solve to make it easy to install, but that's par for the course.

And here's another update ... I've just uploaded an image of the test etch artwork for the Seaview. 

In addition to the ceiling lighting, you'll notice ...

The big panels at the top and bottom (port and starboard) of the ceiling panel - this will spread light into the clear wall panels.
The things in the top right-hand corner of the fret (M) - these are seats for the dining / conference table (also on the fret - J & I). The ovals (L), are the seat backs.
I've included a replacement for the top of the navigation table (H) including a little drafting machine (K). (The decals have a map for the table - it's Narragansett Bay where I go sailboat racing every Tuesday night during the summer.)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you; it's looking very promising.
Oh, and for those of you who read the caption who are not conversant in french, "trompe l'oeil" translates freely as "mislead the eye". :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I definitely need these things before I continue with my build. :lol:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

What? no dedication plaque or bow speaker grill? What about the ashtrays? Nelson always seem to have a cigi going. No, just jerking your chain.  The work looks great! I'll have to get a set of these also!

Rogue


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> its like Christmas!



Its even better!

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That's right - cool stuff - no snow!

Huzz


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just to let you all know that there has been delays on the lighting kit. two of the parts that are needed that were sent were the wrong ones. It will be about two weeks before they are here. I will let you know with pictures and price in about a week and will be taking pre-orders 

Gil

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks.

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

we want a lighting kit

we want a lighting kit

we want a lighting kit

we want a lighting kit

we want a lighting kit


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?

Is it here yet?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

hee hee hee!!!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?

when?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have seen Gil's parts (the ones he's mastered, not the etch and decals I designed) and they are FANTASTIC! Believe me, they'll be well worth the wait.

I totally understand the frustration with the delay in the parts - I want a full set for myself!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

but i want it noooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just remembered a quotation from an episode of LIS: "Oh, what is one minute after 200 years?"
We've waited 40 years for this Ultimate Seaview to arrive, we can wait another couple of weeks to have the best possible version (barring our own imperfect human clumsiness(es) when we finally get to work on them, of course)!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> but i want it noooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!





Henry Salt said:


> All right, Veruca, all right. I'll get you one before the day is out.


Sorry - it's out of my (and Gil's) hands.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't understand all this excitement. It is only a model.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, and a DaVinci is ONLY a painting!

And Garlic is ONLY a spice

And Cheddar is ONLY a cheese....


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah and Seaview is only a sub.....................THE BEST SUB IN THE ENTIRE MODELING WORLD!!!!!!!!!


I WANT MY LIGHTING KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


patience was never my thing...............


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

King Arthur said:


> Camelot!





Sir Galahad said:


> Camelot!





Sir Lancelot said:


> Camelot!





Lloyd Collins said:


> It is only a model.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> :thumbsup:


 
SHHHH!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


>


looked like fun... thought I'd join in. :wave:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I've only got as far as open the kit... so I can wait to order two of each up grade sets!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just received the "test burn" of the Flying Sub interior yesterday and found out that the company making it didn't do a test run ... they did a full on production run! So luckily when the remainder arrive (hopefully on Saturday) I'll be packaging them up and getting them ready for sale.

Only some very minor adjustment to the Flying Sub itself is necessary - thinning down the box around the stand hole (by only about 0.012") and chisseling down the thicker section of the chair stands. It took me about 10 minutes to do this yesterday.

Also, folding tools will not be necessary. After I snipped the brass "tub" portion from the fret, it practically folded itself - the joys of thin brass (and the folding grooves).

I'm sorry I don't have photos but I had to run out last night and today I'm off to a client's. I'll get photos posted on Saturday even if the remainder of the lot doesn't arrive.

Many thanks to Gil (Gilusions / Just an Illusion) for making up the parts for me!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

VERY COOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



BP


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep..... All coming together now... Flying sub innards, Lighting kit,and some of my mechanical stuff... Lit Seaview with Flying Sub slowly dropping out of the bay, or back up, all done with a small motor and a model RR gearbox. Oh, and thin nylon thread, thin hooks to hide in the upper Flying sub intake, and a brass tube with spools glued on them that rotate to raise or lower the FS1. I will try n video tape it in smoke so the forward headlight will make a beam. Low light and smoke....Yep! I never make just a display model anymore.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Post 3500!!!!!!! WHAT?!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sounds like a very cool build Y3A! Can't wait to see your "dry for wet" photography!

P.S. Congratulations on 3500 posts!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I guess he has had a lot to say since joining!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yep, you can say a lot in 7 years and 4 months; congrats!


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Next are the Seaview interior decals. Produced for Just an Illusion's lighting kit, these decals will make short work of making an awesome interior. I'm also designing the ceiling and cross-bracing and will have test shots of these available soon.


Any word on the "Interior Decals"?


Jeff


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

They are availible in the lighting kit from JAI.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

They're part of the _Just An Illusion _Seaview lighting kit.

http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=28

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I just said that......


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Yup. :wave:


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys....:thumbsup:
I was hoping they were available separately.



Jeff


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Just watched the vids on that site........ nice! :thumbsup: 
My only comment is does the running lites on the sail look out of scale? Meaning, it looks like he is using 5mm leds.... but wouldn't 3mm be a better scale?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starmanmm said:


> Just watched the vids on that site........ nice! :thumbsup:
> My only comment is does the running lites on the sail look out of scale? Meaning, it looks like he is using 5mm leds.... but wouldn't 3mm be a better scale?


Hi starmanmm, here was my approach. I used RGB SMT LEDs for my sail lights.
Because they are red,blue&green in one package I only had to order one type
for both sides. I then glued them right to the pieces in the kit. Take a look, if
you haven't yet, in "Hows your Seaview coming along" tread, for some more ideas:wave:


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

edit: deleting double post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Easily enough fixed - just sand the led flush with the sail after it's installed. Then you can either just use a small diameter mask to make it any size you or round a smaller lens from clear styrene rod and glue it in place, or use a drop of clear epoxy or CA. Or use 1.2mm flush mount leds and make a lens.

By the way, unlike the 1st Season sail, the 2nd season Seaview running lights don't conform to maritime law.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

starmanmm said:


> Just watched the vids on that site........ nice! :thumbsup:
> My only comment is does the running lites on the sail look out of scale? Meaning, it looks like he is using 5mm leds.... but wouldn't 3mm be a better scale?


Actually, they might be In scale. Check out this screen grab:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=69368&d=1226586638


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

starmanmm said:


> Just watched the vids on that site........ nice! :thumbsup:
> My only comment is does the running lites on the sail look out of scale? Meaning, it looks like he is using 5mm leds.... but wouldn't 3mm be a better scale?


Hello Starmanmm

I 3 different size LED's on the kit and the sail one's are 3mm the same size as the kit parts.

Gil


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok... the screen grab stops me... but still.... just doesn't look right to me. :freak: 

But can't argue with the screen grab.


----------

